# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Вера, о ее исток, как обрести веру.

## Джон

Когда-то давно имел честь быть знакомым с лидером храма кришны (правда теперь это заграниц), и о чем бы мы не говорили - разговор возвращался к Кришне. Задать бы тогда правильный вопрос - об истоках его такой сильной веры и любви к Кришне, но увы, тогда я таких вопросов не задавал. Может вы, вайшнавы посещающие этот сайт расскажете как обрести веру? Ведь можно много чего делать, но если в этом не будет веры, то вскорости все это обернеться фарсом. Читал много раз Гиту с комментариями, много других книжек, что распространяются вами, но ничего такого не припоминаю - может плохо читал).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вера-она как инфекция, передаётся от человека к человеку :biggrin1: 

ОБЩАЙТЕСЬ С ВАЙШНАВАМИ! Заражайтесь!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Науку сознания Кришны, изложенную в «Бхагавад-гите», невозможно постичь, опираясь на мирское образование. Она откроется только тому, кому *посчастливится встретить человека, обладающего чистым сознанием, и вступить в общение с ним*. Человек, развивший в себе сознание Кришны, обладает практическим пониманием духовной науки, ибо находит удовлетворение в чистом преданном служении Господу. Применяя духовное знание на практике, человек достигает совершенства. *Это знание укрепляет его веру*, того же, кто обладает лишь теоретическим знанием, легко ввести в заблуждение или смутить кажущимися противоречиями. Только человек, способный применить духовное знание на практике, может всегда оставаться невозмутимым, так как он предался Кришне. Безучастный к мирскому знанию, он уже не принадлежит к этому миру."

*http://www.vyasa.ru/books/?id=97
"Бхагавад-Гита как она есть" глава 6,текст 8*

----------


## Джон

Довольно много общался с вайшнавами в свое время, но видимо всетаки маловато. Недавно посмотрел фильм "Жизнь Пи", потом прочел книгу с одноименным названием - это был толчок, после которого решил написать сюда.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Джон, у вас там рядышком проходит мощный фестиваль "Садху-Санга", в сентябре. Вы обязательно посетите его, такая сильнейшая Вера появится тогда! :yahoo:

----------


## Джон

Спасибо за информацию - пренепременно посещу. А в каких числах?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

У вас хороший пример про лидера, который преисполнен веры и полон энтузиазма. Можно просто вспоминать его, к тому же у вас с ним был личный контакт.  :mig:  Более того, вы уже на пути усиления веры, полученной от него, это проявляется в ваших вопросах и интересах.

----------


## Джон

Хорошо бы если бы это было так, но не хотелось бы обольщаться.)

----------


## Светлана )

Завтра особенный день - экадаши. Пост и молитва в этот день могут дать духовный результат больший, чем годы попыток духовной практики. Попробуйте!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Спасибо за информацию - пренепременно посещу. А в каких числах?


С 22 сентября http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7155

----------


## Джон

Видимо вопрос веры очень личный - наверно лучше беседовать с "живыми" вайшнавами, чем писать на страницах форума.)
Спасибо всем кто ответил, всех благ.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Вера (шрадха) возникает из бхакти-унмукхи-сукрити — это преданное служение, осуществляемое осознанно или неосознанно. Например, ваш интерес к сознанию Кришны в нынешней жизни мог быть вызван неосознанным преданным служением в прошлых жизнях. Например, вы случайно в какой-то день голодали, а в этот день был экадаши, пост. Или случайно слышали как кто-то из вайшнавов произнёс имя Кришны, или скушали прасад, не зная об этом. Вот за много жизней такие случайности накопились до критической массы и у вас появилась шрадха, но пока очень слабая в форме интереса, любопытства. Теперь можно шрадху укреплять занимаясь осознанным преданным служением, тогда вера будет становиться сильнее и трансформируется в желание общаться с вайшнавами, совершать практическое служение, бороться с анартхами и т.д.

----------


## Джон

Я пытался: по 16 кругов маха-мантры читал какой-то период, регулярно бывал в храме, восторгался песнопениями, но чего то не хватило и увы отвернулся. Я не мог понять почему. Недавно увиденный фильм и прочитанное произведение повернуло к тому от чего я отвернулся, но вопрос все равно остается - не повториться ли все также как уже было не имея твердой веры в сердце (или в душе)?)

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Есть три причины:1.прошлые самскары(впечатления);2.плохая карма;3.вайшнава-апарадхи.
Первые две преодолеваются относительно быстро,а над третьим надо работать.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ещё возможно слишком быстрый темп, надо постепенно, а то перегореть можно .. :о)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я пытался: по 16 кругов маха-мантры читал какой-то период, регулярно бывал в храме, восторгался песнопениями, но чего то не хватило и увы отвернулся. Я не мог понять почему. Недавно увиденный фильм и прочитанное произведение повернуло к тому от чего я отвернулся, но вопрос все равно остается - не повториться ли все также как уже было не имея твердой веры в сердце (или в душе)?)


Может и повторится. Ну и что? А если подумать, то материальное существование вообще ничего вам не даст.  :smilies:  Одно разочарование. Тогда как любое усилие в преданном служении навсегда останется  с вами, как ваше вечное достояние. Поэтому, отринув сомнения, совершайте преданное служение. Это деятельность, которая приносит максимальное благо из всех возможных видов деятельности на единицу времени. Все остальные "достижения" в этом мире - не более чем песочные замки на берегу океана вечного времени. Неумолимое вечное время разрушит всё, чего вы достигли в материальной жизни. Это лишь вопрос времени. Тогда как если вы используете отпущенное вам время для практики бхакти, время уже не отнимает у вас, а наоборот время начинает вам давать. Чем больше времени вы практикуете бхакти, тем больше плоды, которые вам дает время. И эти плоды навеки остаются с вами. Время - это проявление высшей власти Бога в этом мире. 

Смело повторяйте Харе Кришна. Ничего лучшего в принципе вы не сможете сделать за единицу времени, если сравнивать разные виды деятельности, который вы можете быть заняты в этот отрезок времени. Чем больше времени вы будете отдавать повторению Харе Кришна и чтению книг Прабхупады, тем большую пользу будет вам приносить ваша жизнь.

----------


## Костя

Что-бы практика появилась, и что-бы ее держать было не трудно, нужно слушать Бхагаватам в изложении Бхагаваты, те. необходимо постоянно (систематически) слушать лекции по Гите и Шримад Бхагаватам, если лектор будет по душе, и он будет искренним проповедником, то быстро дело наладится. Сейчас благодаря интернету можно найти лекции Чистых преданных.) где бы Вы сами ни находились.

----------


## Джон

> Может и повторится. Ну и что? А если подумать, то материальное существование вообще ничего вам не даст.  Одно разочарование. Тогда как любое усилие в преданном служении навсегда останется  с вами, как ваше вечное достояние. Поэтому, отринув сомнения, совершайте преданное служение. Это деятельность, которая приносит максимальное благо из всех возможных видов деятельности на единицу времени. Все остальные "достижения" в этом мире - не более чем песочные замки на берегу океана вечного времени. Неумолимое вечное время разрушит всё, чего вы достигли в материальной жизни. Это лишь вопрос времени. Тогда как если вы используете отпущенное вам время для практики бхакти, время уже не отнимает у вас, а наоборот время начинает вам давать. Чем больше времени вы практикуете бхакти, тем больше плоды, которые вам дает время. И эти плоды навеки остаются с вами. Время - это проявление высшей власти Бога в этом мире. 
> 
> Смело повторяйте Харе Кришна. Ничего лучшего в принципе вы не сможете сделать за единицу времени, если сравнивать разные виды деятельности, который вы можете быть заняты в этот отрезок времени. Чем больше времени вы будете отдавать повторению Харе Кришна и чтению книг Прабхупады, тем большую пользу будет вам приносить ваша жизнь.


Спасибо за Ващ ответ - в точку, добавить нечего.)

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Завтра особенный день - экадаши. Пост и молитва в этот день могут дать духовный результат больший, чем годы попыток духовной практики. Попробуйте!


Это откуда такие сведения? Мз книжки "Экадаши"?

----------


## Светлана )

Да, там цитируют со ссылками на источник.
http://philosophy.ru/library/asiatic...a/ekadasi.html

Как говорит в "Бхагавад-гите как она есть" [9.14, комментарий] Его Божественная милость А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, основатель-ачарья Международного Общества Сознания Кришны, "в преданном служении есть некоторые действия, которые называются предписанными, такие, как пост в некоторые дни, например, на одиннадцатый день новолуния, экадаши, и в день явления Господа". Пост в экадаши предназначен не только для продвинутых Брахмачари и Санйаси или вдов, как говорят малоразумные люди. Эти святые дни поста очень помогут любой искренней душе достичь освобождения от рождений и смертей даже в этой жизни. Экадаши дают человеку действительный вкус отречения, помогая оставить иллюзорное наслаждение чувств в этом материальном мире. Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада в Шримад Бхагаватам [3.27.22, комментарий], "отречение в сознании Кришны так сильно, что не может нарушиться никакой привлекательной иллюзией. Надо совершать преданное служение в полней Тапасье, аскезе. Надо поститься в два дня экадаши, наступающих на одиннадцатый день полной и новой луны, и в дни рождения Господа Кришны, Господа Рамы и Чайтаньи Махапрабху".

"Пять лодок есть для тонущего в океане мирского существования: Господь Вишну, Бхагавад-гита, Шримати Туласи-деви, корова и экадаши"

Господь Кришна Гаруде в Гаруда Пуране

"Всех растений дороже мне Туласи, всех месяцев дороже картика, всех мест паломничества дороже моя возлюбленная Дварака и из всех дней ЭКАДАШИ наиболее дорог мне" Падма Пурана, Утгара Кханда

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Всё же в цитатах не говорится о равозначнасти поста в Экадаши ГОДАМ преданного служения.

В 9 составляющих преданного служения пост не входит, это скорее "вспомогательное средство", которое помогает преданному научиться контролировать чувства и тем самым избавиться от ненужных желаний:  

"Эти святые дни поста  *очень помогут* любой искренней душе достичь освобождения от рождений и смертей даже в этой жизни".

Иначе получается: постись в Экадаши и не нужно больше ничего делать.

----------


## Светлана )

> Всё же в цитатах не говорится о равозначности поста в Экадаши ГОДАМ преданного служения...


Я написала про "годы попыток духовной практики..." а не про годы преданного служения!




> Иначе получается: постись в Экадаши и не нужно больше ничего делать.


Не, такое даже мне в голову не приходило.

----------


## padmavatisuta das

Вечно сомневающиеся и колеблющиеся, они не могут неуклонно заниматься
преданным служением Господу. Таким образом, вера — один из главных факторов
духовного развития в сознании Кришны. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» сказано, что вера — это
непоколебимая убежденность в том, что, просто служа Верховному Господу Шри Кришне,
можно достичь высшего совершенства. Такая убежденность называется истинной верой.
Чтобы достичь успеха на этом пути,
нужно прежде всего найти истинного духовного учителя и под его руководством пройти
необходимую подготовку. В результате человек обретает веру во Всевышнего. Когда со
временем его вера созревает, она называется любовью к Богу. И эта любовь является высшей
целью живого существа. Поэтому нужно с самого начала встать на путь сознания Кришны.
Из комм.Шрилы Прабхупады к Б.Г.

----------


## Джон

> нужно прежде всего найти истинного духовного учителя и под его руководством пройти
> необходимую подготовку. В результате человек обретает веру во Всевышнего. Когда со
> временем его вера созревает, она называется любовью к Богу. И эта любовь является высшей
> целью живого существа. Поэтому нужно с самого начала встать на путь сознания Кришны.
> Из комм.Шрилы Прабхупады к Б.Г.


Однако насколько я знаю в ИСКОн чтобы обрести учителя уже нужно сделать немало, а тут говориться: "прежде всего"

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Там описывается идеальная ситуация, как по идее должно быть, как было в прошлом, как было в традиции. В реальности все по-другому: гуру приезжает раз в год, а то и того реже, руководство старших преданных сводится к тому, чтобы ты продавал книги и вставал на мангала-арати(брахмачари), посещал нама-хату (грихастха)  и оказывал посильную помощь в проповеди, а самое главное не перечил старшим преданным. Тогда, по истечении 2-3 лет тебе дадут посвящение, через 10 лет второе посвящение и ты станешь брахманом. Спустя 20-30 лет тебе присвоят титул старшего преданного и можно сказать, что твоя жизнь увенчалась успехом. Но то, что ты будешь повторять святое имя как попало - это ничего, никто даже не обратит внимания, т.к. твоё положение старшего преданного позволит тебе доказать любому неофиту, что он не прав только потому, что он не старший преданный.

----------


## Джон

> Там описывается идеальная ситуация, как по идее должно быть, как было в прошлом, как было в традиции. В реальности все по-другому: гуру приезжает раз в год, а то и того реже, руководство старших преданных сводится к тому, чтобы ты продавал книги и вставал на мангала-арати(брахмачари), посещал нама-хату (грихастха)  и оказывал посильную помощь в проповеди, а самое главное не перечил старшим преданным. Тогда, по истечении 2-3 лет тебе дадут посвящение, через 10 лет второе посвящение и ты станешь брахманом. Спустя 20-30 лет тебе присвоят титул старшего преданного и можно сказать, что твоя жизнь увенчалась успехом. Но то, что ты будешь повторять святое имя как попало - это ничего, никто даже не обратит внимания, т.к. твоё положение старшего преданного позволит тебе доказать любому неофиту, что он не прав только потому, что он не старший преданный.


Это такая ирония? Очень похоже на карьерный рост.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Там описывается идеальная ситуация, как по идее должно быть, как было в прошлом, как было в традиции. В реальности все по-другому: гуру приезжает раз в год, а то и того реже, руководство старших преданных сводится к тому, чтобы ты продавал книги и вставал на мангала-арати(брахмачари), посещал нама-хату (грихастха)  и оказывал посильную помощь в проповеди, а самое главное не перечил старшим преданным. Тогда, по истечении 2-3 лет тебе дадут посвящение, через 10 лет второе посвящение и ты станешь брахманом. Спустя 20-30 лет тебе присвоят титул старшего преданного и можно сказать, что твоя жизнь увенчалась успехом. Но то, что ты будешь повторять святое имя как попало - это ничего, никто даже не обратит внимания, т.к. твоё положение старшего преданного позволит тебе доказать любому неофиту, что он не прав только потому, что он не старший преданный.



Вы проецируете свои фантазии здесь?  Это очень поверхностный взгляд. Весьма далекий от реальности. Не стоит всё сводить к внешним вещам. Вы описываете лишь то, что вам видится со стороны. Или может быть вы себе такой план построили?  :smilies:  Вы упускаете из виду самый важный аспект - внутреннюю работу, что является самым главным в практики бхакти. Если преданный серьезно подходит к своей духовной практике, то в его жизни будет происходить гораздо больше, чем вы попытались с иронией описать как некий внешний "карьерный рост".  В действительности в ИСККОН существуют очень хорошие условия для духовного развития.  Всё зависит от желания самого человека. Вы пишите явно неодобрительно по отношению к системе существующей в ИСККОН, как бы намекая, что в ИСККОН всё не так, как "было в традиции". Вам явно очень не нравится, что в ИСККОН есть система рекомендаций на инициации. Но это система установленная самим Шрилой Прабхупадой. Всё познается в сравнении. Вы можете обратить свой взор на другие группы и санги Гаудия-вайшнавов. Есть группы, где вы можете получить дикшу в первый же день, и там не нужно будет никаких рекомендаций. Ну и что? Что дальше? Если у гуру много учеников, то и вне ИСККОН вы не получите большей возможности личного общения с гуру. Стоит отметить, правда, что обычно лишь начинающим , незрелым преданным кажется, что духовное развитие очень сильно зависит от личного общения с гуру: чем больше, тем лучше. А если дескать, у гуру тысячи учеников,  и ты видишь его раз в год, то на духовный рост можно не надеяться. Но эти представления лишь выдают человека, который пытается оценивать духовную практику со стороны. Те же, кто имеет опыт непосредственного следования методу, данному Шрилой Прабхупадой, снова и снова убеждаются в том, что отношения с духовным учителем  и духовный рост не зависят так уж кардинально от количества личных встреч с гуру. Ни расстояния , ни даже время не мешают установлению прочной духовной связи с гуру. Главный аспект отношения гуру-ученик - ванисева - служение наставлениям духовного учителя. Если ученик слушает с открытым сердцем наставления гуру и затем принимает их в своем сердце, то между ним и гуру устанавливается прочная духовная связь. Шрила Прабхупада виделся лично со своим гуру всего 10 или 11 раз , как он сам рассказывал, но это не помешало ему принять наставления своего гуру глубоко в своем сердце. Шрила Прабхупада писал, что духовный учитель живет вечно в своих наставлениях и его верный последователь всегда живет вместе с ним. Это не просто красивые слова. Это реальность. Видимо, просто вам эта реальность пока не открылась. 

В ИСККОН есть множество серьезных опытных преданных, которые искренне стараются следовать практике садханы-бхакти. Поэтому ваши попытки все свести лишь к внешнему продвижению в системе не соответствуют действительности. Возможно вам встречались какие-то не очень серьезные преданные, которые не сильно углубляются в философию и практику сознания Кришны, а воспринимают все более поверхностное, лишь на социальном уровне. Такие люди несомненно тоже есть в ИСККОН (как и в любой другой духовной организации и санге). В этом нет ничего удивительного. Но не стоит делать ошибку, перенося впечатление от общения с незрелыми преданными на всю многотысячную сангу преданных ИСККОН. Это очень большая ошибка, она может стоить вам потери общества преданных ИСККОН. Я не мало видел  тех, кто в поисках "лучшей доли", "истоков традиции" и т.д. и т.п. оставляли прибежище Шрилы Прабхупады, его ИСККОН, и пытались построить свою духовную жизнь где-то еще. К сожалению, довольно большой процент моих знакомых из таких людей, через некоторое время, сменив несколько санг и матхов в рамках Гаудия Вайшнавизма, просто вообще оставили практику сознания Кришны. Так что не все так просто, как может вам казаться. В то же время, я вижу, как преданные, которые с верой следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и совершают свою духовную практику в рамках ИСККОН, очень успешно духовно растут. Всё познается в сравнении, как я уже говорил. И целью духовной практики не является лишь "признание старшим преданным через 20-30 лет", как вам может казаться.  :smilies:  Признание и прочее - ничто по сравнению с блаженством бхакти.  Даже если у кого-то есть в начале такие желания, по мере очищения они уходят. И еще раз прошу вас, если вы хотите нормально развиваться в духовной жизни, то поменяйте свой взгляд на ИСККОН, вместо критического отношения, постарайтесь взглянуть на преданных с большим смирением, многое откроется вам по новому. Вы не знаете, что происходит в сердцах преданных, не пытайтесь судить о них лишь по внешнему их положению. Но конечно, пока человек не принял по настоящему духовного учителя, много для него остается просто теорией. Но выбор за вами: оставаться лишь теоретиком, и пытаться оценивать всё с внешней позиции, либо действительно начать обучение сознанию Кришны, и занять позицию ученика в санге Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## padmavatisuta das

а вы хотели обрести веру в Кришну ничего не делая?Есть поговорка-без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда,или как сказал Чанакья Пандит-Ленивый не сможет обрести счастья ни в этом мире, ни в любом другом.
так что надо действовать в сознании Кришны,и как можно раньше,поскольку мы не знаем когда покинем это тело.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> которые искренне стараются следовать практике садханы-бхакти


В одной из книг Шрилы Прабхупады как то лет 7 назад прочитал одну фразу, что если преданный не меняется на протяжении длительного времени, его следует считать притворщиком. На начальном этапе все прогрессируют, а потом застой. Лично я вижу прогресс только внешний, как смену имён, названий, одежд. При общении с человеком выясняется, что он мыслит старыми догмами. Конечно есть люди, которые меняются, но их мало и как меняется умонастроение некоторых я вижу. Основная же масса находится в состоянии брожения. Изнутри это не видно, поскольку ты сам обуславливаешься этим брожением, общением, но стоит только немного отойти , как сразу видны перекосы. Плохо это или хорошо не знаю, каждому своё. Лучше конечно хоть как-то практиковать, чем вообще никак, но хочется всё же, чтобы было и качественное изменение, а не только внешнее.
Как говорил Прабхупада, надо кипятить молоко, а оно что-то не кипятится, видимо температура кипения (практика) не достаточно высокая

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В одной из книг Шрилы Прабхупады как то лет 7 назад прочитал одну фразу, что если преданный не меняется на протяжении длительного времени, его следует считать притворщиком. На начальном этапе все прогрессируют, а потом застой. Лично я вижу прогресс только внешний, как смену имён, названий, одежд. При общении с человеком выясняется, что он мыслит старыми догмами. Конечно есть люди, которые меняются, но их мало и как меняется умонастроение некоторых я вижу. Основная же масса находится в состоянии брожения. Изнутри это не видно, поскольку ты сам обуславливаешься этим брожением, общением, но стоит только немного отойти , как сразу видны перекосы. Плохо это или хорошо не знаю, каждому своё.


Не факт, что ваши заключения верны. Конечно, мнение у каждого может быть, но не все мнения одинаково ценны.  :smilies:  Вы можете более-менее точно знать только о своем поле деятельности (своем теле), про другие поля, увы, вы можете лишь строить догадки, которые совсем не обязательно соответствуют реальности.

И вообще, лучше больше концентрироваться на собственном духовном развитии, а не выступать в роли судьи и оценщика других. Особенно, если это не является вашей обязанностью и ваших служением.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> но не все мнения одинаково ценны.


Вот и я про тоже говорю. Если бы у кого-то был титул "старшего преданного", то даже несмотря на то, что он будет повторять святое имя как попало, то к его мнению будут прислушиваться, потому что неофиты не видят намабхасу и нама-аппарадху в святом имени и для них определителями являются внешние атрибуты. Для них мнение человека, повторяющего святое имя чисто менее важно, что мнение старшего преданного, который повторяет как попало. Критерии оценки искажены, людям чтобы разобраться, надо самим выйти на уровень чистого повторения, а на это способны далеко не все, поэтому когда старший преданный говорит им не общайся с тем-то и тем-то, то неофиты склонны слушать их.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Критерии оценки искажены,


Андрей, вы читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады и слушайте каждый день его лекции. Не критикуя. Тогда все искажения исчезнут, как туман!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В одной из книг Шрилы Прабхупады как то лет 7 назад прочитал одну фразу, что если преданный не меняется на протяжении длительного времени, его следует считать притворщиком. На начальном этапе все прогрессируют, а потом застой


Ну, и что, даже если застой?
Это случается. Не думайте, что это конец всему. Просто продолжайте практику и перейдёте на следующий этап.

(Кому-то требуется больше времени, кому-то меньше)

----------


## Джон

> а вы хотели обрести веру в Кришну ничего не делая?Есть поговорка-без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда,или как сказал Чанакья Пандит-Ленивый не сможет обрести счастья ни в этом мире, ни в любом другом.
> так что надо действовать в сознании Кришны,и как можно раньше,поскольку мы не знаем когда покинем это тело.


Не без труда конечно же - а что есть конкретные рецепт(ы) касательно веры?)

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Просто продолжайте практику и перейдёте на следующий этап.


 :doom: 
Мне бы хоть один круг в день начать повторять и то было бы хорошо. Как-то вдохновение прошло, нет стимула, нет смысла

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне бы хоть один круг в день начать повторять и то было бы хорошо. Как-то вдохновение прошло, нет стимула, нет смысла


Андрей, это временно, поверьте. Каждому приходится переосмысливать свою веру. Мы тоже это проходили. Не прекращайте общение с преданными, как бы ни было тяжко. Увидите-все наладится постепенно :smilies:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Не критикуя. Тогда все искажения исчезнут, как туман!


Я и не критикую, и не думаю, что это искажения. Моё мнение сформировалось именно тогда , когда я много читал книг Шрилы Прабхупады, ещё лет 15 назад, когда в храме жил, уже тогда видел перекосы, с тех пор ничего не поменялось

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Когда-то в юности мы читали, что у великого человека непременно будут великие кризисы :smilies:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Андрей, это временно, поверьте. Каждому приходится переосмысливать свою веру. Мы тоже это проходили. Не прекращайте общение с преданными, как бы ни было тяжко. Увидите-все наладится постепенно


Что временно - это понятно, только вот общение не вдохновляет больше и часто приходила мысль, что просто время прошло впустую, что лучше бы это время мантру повторял.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я и не критикую, и не думаю, что это искажения. Моё мнение сформировалось именно тогда , когда я много читал книг Шрилы Прабхупады, ещё лет 15 назад, когда в храме жил, уже тогда видел перекосы, с тех пор ничего не поменялось


Перекосы нас не касаются. Это всего лишь материальная реальность. Не наша.

----------


## Джон

Я встречал людей не могущих никого любить, ни близких ни друзей и т.п., я назвал это болезнью души. Года два назад я понял что во мне нет веры, хоть я не атеист - может это тоже болезнь души?) Позже мне захотелось обрести ее. Читая книгу "Жизнь Пи" в тех местах где главный герой упоминает имя Кришна возникало ощущение как если бы во рту вдруг появилась совершенно крохотная капелька сгущенки - вкус молока и сладости, не знаю что это, может это был знак. Что-либо делать дальше хотелось бы из внутренней потребности. Пока мне хочется посещать храм, но с моим режимом работы я часто работаю в воскресенье.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> лучше бы это время мантру повторял.


Можно просто приходить к преданным, чтобы почитать рядом джапу. Ничего нет более вдохновляющего, чем повторть мантру на вайшнавском фестивале вместе с тысячей преданных :good:  
Самый достойный опыт в этом мире :smilies:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Когда-то в юности мы читали, что у великого человека непременно будут великие кризисы


Это точно. ЧЕм выше поднимаешься, тем больнее падать. Посмотрите на бывших саньяси, кто-то из них снова стал практиковать? Трудно начать снова, поэтому никогда не падайте! А если происходит срыв, то сразу вперёд снова, главное не затягивать

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Можно просто приходить к преданным, чтобы почитать рядом джапу. Ничего нет более вдохновляющего, чем повторть мантру на вайшнавском фестивале вместе с тысячей преданных


Я читал мантру с одним брахмачари 5 лет назад в течение 2 месяцев, когда он жил у меня дома, с тех пор и не практикую. Я читал по 48 кругов в туалете пока он спал, а он по 16 в течение всего дня с перерывами через каждый круг. Так что опыт есть и опыт негативный. Я после этого стал понимать, почему Гауракишора даса бабаджи бросался в океан, когда в его окружение появлялся тот кто повторял святое имя с оскорблениями. Надо было прогнать его в первый же день

----------


## Костя

> Трудно начать снова, поэтому никогда не падайте!


Не затягивайте и слушайте, воспевайте и памятуйте. 
Если есть киртанам и шраванам, то приходит Саттва, умиротворение , счастье!
Ну а если вишнох смаранам приходит, то все, все, все...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне бы хоть один круг в день начать повторять и то было бы хорошо. Как-то вдохновение прошло, нет стимула, нет смысла


Нередко именно в такой ситуации начинают пускаться в рассуждения о шуддха-наме и о том, как несправедливо верят в "старших преданных", которые не повторяют шуддха-нам. Частенько замечаю такое.  :smilies:  Это лишь попытка уйти от собственных проблем. Стоит человеку всерьез начать практиковать самому, как его видение и настроение кардинально меняется. К лучшему. Воспринимать вайшнавов тогда человек начинает гораздо более позитивно.

----------


## Костя

> Я читал по 48 кругов в туалете


Вах вах зачем в туалете? читайте перед изображением Кришны или Гаура Нитай, их так не сложно раздобыть, они в каждой книге есть.

----------


## Костя

> Нередко именно в такой ситуации начинают пускаться в рассуждения о шуддха-наме и о том, как несправедливо верят в "старших преданных"


 На раненного напал.
Зачем обиды запазухой носить, это же не ягоды.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я читал мантру с одним брахмачари 5 лет назад в течение 2 месяцев, когда он жил у меня дома, с тех пор и не практикую. Я читал по 48 кругов в туалете пока он спал, а он по 16 в течение всего дня с перерывами через каждый круг. Так что опыт есть и опыт негативный. Я после этого стал понимать, почему Гауракишора даса бабаджи бросался в океан, когда в его окружение появлялся тот кто повторял святое имя с оскорблениями. Надо было прогнать его в первый же день


То есть вы как бы намекаете, что вы повторяли "шуддха-нам", и тот преданный - нама-апарадху?  И именно это послужило причиной вашего падения? Да уж... 

На мой взгляд, причина вашего падения - вайшнава-апарадха, судя по всему.  Но выводы вы пока не сделали. Вместо того, чтобы смиренно признать эту причину, вы встали на путь усугубления проблемы. Считая, что проблема не в вас, а в - других. Конечно, это очень удобное оправдание. Но духовному росту это, увы, не поможет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> На раненного напал.
> Зачем обиды запазухой носить, это же не ягоды.


нет. это просто констатация факта. И попытка помочь. До тех пор, пока человек не увидит проблемы в себе самом, и будет искать проблемы во всех остальных, кроме себя, надеяться ему на ощутимый духовный рост вряд ли придется.

----------


## Костя

> это просто констатация факта


Но какой момент выбран?
Помогать надо деликатно.

----------


## Светлана )



----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но какой момент выбран?
> Помогать надо деликатно.


Иногда нужно и встряхнуть человека, если он сильно увязан в иллюзии гордыни и самомнения. Особенно тяжело тем, кто пытается сам изучать писания, и принципиально полагается только на свой собственный разум, даже не планируя обращаться к духовному учителю.

ПО опыту знаю, что такие "независимые умы" обычно после пару месяцев "практики" начинают очень явно видеть в себе все признаки шуддха-бхакт.  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> То есть вы как бы намекаете, что вы повторяли "шуддха-нам", и тот преданный - нама-апарадху?  И именно это послужило причиной вашего падения? Да уж...


Да так и было. И именно неблагоприятное общение тому виной. Причина естественно во мне, поскольку я от этого общения не пытался избавиться. Я же могу проследить КАК я повторял святое имя ДО и ПОСЛЕ. Вам конечно покажется странным как такое возможно, но пока вы не станете повторять шуддха-нам до тех пор и не поймёте. Человек может пасть даже с уровня бхава-бхакти, поскольку есть риск вайшнава аппарадхи. Но то что человек падёт с этого уровня не означает, что он не повторял шуддха-нам. А я к тому же на этом уровне и не находился. Можете конечно поиздеваться над тем что пишу, по-хохмить, потому что эти вещи недоступны для понимания, это надо прожить на собственном опыте, а если его нет, то можно и по-унижать и показать, что тупой неофит пытается что -то доказать старшему преданному. Мне оно НИКАК, поверьте. У меня есть бесценный опыт, и он со мной останется навсегда,

----------


## Костя

> Особенно тяжело тем, кто пытается сам изучать писания, и принципиально полагается только на свой собственный разум, даже не планируя обращаться к духовному учителю.


 Из всего только это бы и оставил.
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Иногда нужно и встряхнуть человека, если он сильно увязан в иллюзии гордыни и самомнения. Особенно тяжело тем, кто пытается сам изучать писания, и принципиально полагается только на свой собственный разум, даже не планируя обращаться к духовному учителю.


Уже то что я об этом говорю, свидетельствует об отсутствии гордыни. Это вы никогда не скажете о своих проблемах, чтобы всё осталось в тайне и создавалась иллюзия что всё нормально, а я говорю, потому что я к своему статусу и положению не привязан.

Я ко многим духовным учителям обращался с вопросами и ни один ничем мне не помог. Поэтому я стал изучать книги и делать как в них написано. КРишна говорит, что он даёт разум своему преданному и понимание, поэтому любой всегда пожет понят как следует практиковать, если захочет и это знание есть в книгах. ВОпрос искренности. 
*
обычно после пару месяцев "практики"* 

Я практиковал с 20 лет, сейчас мне 36. Это не пара месяцев практики. Но наибольшего результата я добился именно 5 лет назад, после того как съездил на Раддха-кунду, Вриндаван и через полгода я уже повторял по 48 кругов и наслаждался повторением и хотел повторять больше и больше. И именно в этот период времени я достиг того чего не мог достичь до этого. У меня был вкус и он возрастал, а после тесного общения с брахмачари он пропал. Я расцениваю это как неблагоприятное общение

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да так и было. И именно неблагоприятное общение тому виной. Причина естественно во мне, поскольку я от этого общения не пытался избавиться. Я же могу проследить КАК я повторял святое имя ДО и ПОСЛЕ. Вам конечно покажется странным как такое возможно, но пока вы не станете повторять шуддха-нам до тех пор и не поймёте. Человек может пасть даже с уровня бхава-бхакти, поскольку есть риск вайшнава аппарадхи. Но то что человек падёт с этого уровня не означает, что он не повторял шуддха-нам. А я к тому же на этом уровне и не находился. Можете конечно поиздеваться над тем что пишу, по-хохмить, потому что эти вещи недоступны для понимания, это надо прожить на собственном опыте, а если его нет, то можно и по-унижать и показать, что тупой неофит пытается что -то доказать старшему преданному. Мне оно НИКАК, поверьте. У меня есть бесценный опыт, и он со мной останется навсегда,


Вы увидели где-то хохму?  Увы, это была просто грустная констатация фактов. А насчет того, что никто вас не сможет понять, поскольку никто шуддха-нам не повторяет, ну это без комментариев, как говорится. Видимо, вы в момент повторения шуддха-намы обрели всезнание. Тогда уж простите нас, грешных.  Какова же цель ваших откровений здесь?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Уже то что я об этом говорю, свидетельствует об отсутствии гордыни. Это вы никогда не скажете о своих проблемах, чтобы всё осталось в тайне и создавалась иллюзия что всё нормально, а я говорю, потому что я к своему статусу и положению не привязан.
> 
> Я ко многим духовным учителям обращался с вопросами и ни один ничем мне не помог. Поэтому я стал изучать книги и делать как в них написано. КРишна говорит, что он даёт разум своему преданному и понимание, поэтому любой всегда пожет понят как следует практиковать, если захочет и это знание есть в книгах. ВОпрос искренности. 
> *
> обычно после пару месяцев "практики"* 
> 
> Я практиковал с 20 лет, сейчас мне 36. Это не пара месяцев практики. Но наибольшего результата я добился именно 5 лет назад, после того как съездил на Раддха-кунду, Вриндаван и через полгода я уже повторял по 48 кругов и наслаждался повторением и хотел повторять больше и больше. И именно в этот период времени я достиг того чего не мог достичь до этого. У меня был вкус и он возрастал, а после тесного общения с брахмачари он пропал. Я расцениваю это как неблагоприятное общение


Ну теперь всё стало еще яснее. До этого некоторые сомнения оставались.  :smilies: 

Вот интересный момент: в ИСККОН вам никто помочь не смог, помогли на Радха-кунде, но почему же теперь вы не повторяете ни круга?  И все-таки, какова цель ваших откровений здесь?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Ну и замечательно, я рад

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну и замечательно, я рад


Судя во всем признакам, вам осталось только завершить переход от бхавы к преме? И именно  поэтому, вы решили, пока еще совсем в преме не утонули, вы решили поделиться этим нектаром здесь?  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> А насчет того, что никто вас не сможет понять, поскольку никто шуддха-нам не повторяет, ну это без комментариев,


НЕ меня, а вообще. Опыт внутренний передать невозможно. Как можно понять на словах как святое имя проявляет свою сварупу? Как можно понять, как святое имя сливается с образом? теоретически вы это не поймёте, нужен опыт, чтобы осознать как это происходит в реальности. Если опыта нет, то можно посомневаться, посмеяться, но толку?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Очень смешно

----------


## Aniruddha das

> НЕ меня, а вообще. Опыт внутренний передать невозможно. Как можно понять на словах как святое имя проявляет свою сварупу? Как можно понять, как святое имя сливается с образом? теоретически вы это не поймёте, нужен опыт, чтобы осознать как это происходит в реальности. Если опыта нет, то можно посомневаться, посмеяться, но толку?


Дело в том, что есть признаки тех преданных, которые повторяют шуддха-нам.  Один из этих признаков - непоколебимая стабильность в бхакти, ведь это уровень который идет уже за уровнем ништхи - твердой веры.  Видения могут бывать разные, но не обязательно это всегда признак шуддха-намы. Увы, частенько, это просто обман ума.

Есть еще такое понятие как чхая (тень) и абхас (отблеск). Зачастую именно эти состояние незрелые преданные путают с шуддха-намой. 

Другой очень важный признак вайшнава, повторяющего шуддха-нам - величайшее смирение.

А так - рассказать можно всё, что угодно. Согласны?  Есть признаки, которые позволяют определить, правда или ложь - рассказы того или иного человека об удивительных опытах повторения шуддха-намы.

----------


## Светлана )

Как говорила одна старенькая бабушка-преданная, "Кришне дороги все преданные, главное не ругайтеся!"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Просто есть опасность обмануться в своей оценке того или иного опыта или переживаний. Поэтому очень важно, чтобы садхака был под руководством гуру и других старших вайшнавов. Иначе - неизбежен самообман. И в таких случаях будут рассказы про "шуддха-нам", а затем годы вообще без повторения Намы.  :sed:

----------


## Андрей ВВ

А с чего вы взяли, что я обманываюсь? Откуда такая убеждённость? Руководство старших вайшнавов полезно, когда их старшинство определяется их достижениями и успехами в повторении святого имени. Для меня количество лет практики не является определяющим критерием, как и статус. Я сужу о человеке по тому чего он достиг, а не потому сколько лет он практикует. Можно практиковать и миллион жизней и находится на уровне неофита, а можно за один год стать чистым преданным. Неужели вы это не знаете

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> А так - рассказать можно всё, что угодно. Согласны?  Есть признаки, которые позволяют определить, правда или ложь - рассказы того или иного человека об удивительных опытах повторения шуддха-намы.


Полностью согласен, вы лично способны определить человека, который повторяет чисто? 

Можно ли о Джаде Бхарате сказать, что он пал, потому что не повторял святое имя чисто? Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что он находился на уровне бхавы. Но с вашей точки зрения получается что не находился, потому что пал.

А Рупа Госвами, который повторял святое имя и улыбался во время медитации, а в это время проходил хромой вайшнав и подумал, что рупа Госвами смеялся над ним. Что произошло с Рупой Госвами? Он лишился спхурти , видения игр КРишны и как ни пытался не мог это вернуть. Тогда он подумал, что это в результате аппарадхи нанесённой неосознанно. Получается, что он тоже не повторял чисто, поскольку пал из -за оскорбления? Пока джива-садхака находится в материальном мире она может пасть. 

Более того, согласно вашей философии нет ничего удивительного в том, что джива может пасть повторяя святое имя чисто - ведь из духовного мира тоже падают, как вы говорите, так что нет противоречий и не надо удивляться.

А то что есть критерии по которым можно определить это так и есть. Но я же нигде никогда не говорю и не говорил, что я в настоящий момент повторяю чисто. Я сейчас вообще не повторяю, но это вовсе не говорит о том, что у меня не было опыта. Это не логично

----------


## padmavatisuta das

ни рецепт,а процесс развития веры,в первом письме,вы ж читали!

----------

